# Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board



## Bear86 (12. Februar 2012)

*Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Hej zusammen. Ich habe das ASUS F1A75-V Pro und mir dazu 2 BeQuiet Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM gekauft. CPU Lüfter Scythe Grand Karma läuft einwandfrei und lässt sich regeln. 
Nun hab ich die Lüfter auf die 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse gesteckt (richtig herum, alle 4 Pins drinnen) und beide machen keinen mucks. Weder beim starten, wo ja gewöhnlich alle Lüfter einmal auf 100% laufen, noch mit Q-FAN im Bios, mit XFAN von Asus und auch nicht mit Speedfan. 
Testweise hab ich beide Lüfter auf dem PWR Anschluss gesteckt und theoretisch können beide laufen.
Bei der Suche im Netz bin ich öfter auf Leute gestoßen die Probleme mit Asus PWM Lüftern hatten, aber habe leider nur Lösungen mit "benutz' Speedfan" gefunden.
Tja da bin ich nun: Ratlos, Hilflos, Lüfterlos. Jemand eine Idee?

LG Bear


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Hi, schau mal im Bios nach ob da evtl. was dissabld ist.

Mfg Chris


----------



## Furion (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Was meinst du mit "[...] auf dem PWR Anschluss gesteckt und theoretisch können beide laufen."?
Heißt das, dass sie auf dem 3pin PWR Anschluss gelaufen sind, oder was heißt dein "theoretisch"?


----------



## Bear86 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

@ chris schon geschaut und durchprobiert. auch einmal auf werk zurückgesetzt. leider ohne ergebnis.

@ furion ja auf dem 3 Pin PWR Anschluss laufen beide. ich habe leider nur einen und kaufe mir ja nicht PWM Lüfter um sie dann auf dem PWR anschluss laufen zu lassen


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Hm komisch also entweder gibt dein Board keinen Puls zum starten der Lüfte oer die Lüfter haben ne Macke.

MfG Chris


----------



## Bear86 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Ich hab noch einen alten Gammelpc hier irgendwo rumstehen. Ich such den mal raus und schau ob der schon 4Pin Anschlüsse hat und gebe dann ein Update.

LG

Edit: Schade kein 4Pin drin.


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Ok, mach das mal dan bist du schlauer und wir auch


----------



## Furion (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Du solltest im BIOS einstellen können, wie deine Lüfter geregelt werden. Entweder mit PWM oder per Spannungsregulierung. Kannst ja mal ausprobieren, ob's an den Anschlüssen wenigstens mit Spannungsregulierung funktionieren WÜRDE. Wenn nicht, sind die Anschlüsse defekt.


----------



## Bear86 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Im BIOS kann ich zwar mit dem Q-Fan Einstellungen für Gehäuselüfter machen (max/min Drehzahl, Zieltemperatur) aber leider völlig ohne Auswirkung. Eine Auswahl für PWM oder Spannungsregulierung gibt es nicht.

Ich werde mal beide Hersteller anschreiben ob es da bekannte Lösungen gibt.

LG Bear


----------



## Timmynator (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

Hast du es mal nur mit jeweils einem der beiden Lüfter probiert? Oder steckt irgendwo ein Lüfter an einem 3-Pin? Asrock bspw. erlaubt bei manchen Boards sowohl den Betrieb von 3-Pin und 4-Pin Lüftern, allerdings m.W. nicht gleichzeitig.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*



Bear86 schrieb:


> Hej zusammen. Ich habe das ASUS F1A75-V Pro und mir dazu 2 BeQuiet Shadow Wings SW1 120mm PWM gekauft. CPU Lüfter Scythe Grand Karma läuft einwandfrei und lässt sich regeln.
> Nun hab ich die Lüfter auf die 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse gesteckt (richtig herum, alle 4 Pins drinnen) und beide machen keinen mucks. Weder beim starten, wo ja gewöhnlich alle Lüfter einmal auf 100% laufen, noch mit Q-FAN im Bios, mit XFAN von Asus und auch nicht mit Speedfan.
> Testweise hab ich beide Lüfter auf dem PWR Anschluss gesteckt und theoretisch können beide laufen.
> Bei der Suche im Netz bin ich öfter auf Leute gestoßen die Probleme mit Asus PWM Lüftern hatten, aber habe leider nur Lösungen mit "benutz' Speedfan" gefunden.
> ...


 
probier mal die Lüfter mit der Hand "anzuschieben", hatte ich auch mal, mit zu wenig Spannung hatten die zu wenig Kraft um die Haftreibung zu überwinden...


----------



## Bear86 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Problem: PWM Lüfter laufen nicht mit ASUS Board*

@ Timmynator: Jap hab natürlich immer dem CPU Lüfter dran aber hab alle  sonstigen kombinationen (2x4pin, 1x4pin, anderer 4pin, 4pin+3pin) alles  durch. leider ohne erfolg

@Darkfleet85: hab ich noch nicht probiert (werd ich wohl mal) aber die lösung kann das auch nicht sein  ich will das ja nicht bei jedem start machen.


Ich hab...
1. mal den anschluss durchgemessen und 5v liegen an
2. mit dem support von bequiet telefoniert und der kollege meinte 5v wäre wackelig aber müsste zumindest beim start einmal auf volle power laufen (die lüfter) und mit den neuen boards gibts da noch keine erfahrung
3. mit asus noch nicht telefoniert und komme auch vor nächster woche nicht dazu aber werd hier updaten was von deren seite kommt

danke schonmal für eure hilfe und ideen

Bear


----------

